# Bard's Tale



## James McMurray (Jul 11, 2002)

The following Story Hour came out of my wife having to stop gaming on Sundays. She is the only player in this one, everyone else is an NPC (except Gundarag, her husband / cohort). It starts up after her last excurion into the Tomb of Horrors (the other Story Hour in my sig).

----------------

After the third search into the Tomb of Horrors, Amastacia noticed she was feeling "different".  Often, in the morning, she would be sick and her nausea would last, off and on, throughout the day.  Not only was she extremely exhausted all the time, she was also very moody.  And, there was the main "tale-tell" sign of being pregnant that all women know.  She suspected there could be a little one on the way, and was not about to risk their lives for any adventuring party.

The parties' fame still lingered after the arena battles, and quite a following decided to take on the cause of Amastacia.  She felt, given her suspicions on her condition, that it might be prudent to stay in town and work from the "information-gathering" angle.  The group certainly needed more information on Orcus, Moil, and demi-liches in general.  

She decided to throw a picnic for her followers and get to know them better.  What a mixed crowd!  Everyone from lawyers to warriors, glass blowers to tavern-owners; it was a nice range of people.  Of course, the entertainers around town were interested in learning a trick or two from Amastacia, so they came around as well.  Thinking ahead towards the day the party would be awarded the Duchy of Bloodstone, Amastacia decided to see if her group would like to work towards that goal with her.  

In the spirit of unity and with the intentions of making them feel "part of a group", Amastacia had her head craftsperson make amulets or charms (depending on gender) for each of her group.  They were silver, with a stylized 'A'.  She asked her sages and librarians to help her research information for the fight the actual party was making against Acererak, while the upper level entertainers worked with her each morning to increase their skills.  Then, the upper level entertainers would go back to the lower level ones and teach them.

During this time, Amastacia’s husband, Gundarag, took a deep interest in chariot battles at the arena.  He decided to take up this skill, because it could someday come in handy.  After seeing his fighting techniques in the arena, a few warriors passing through town wanted to learn from Gundarag.  They were on their way to assist Gran March in its fight against the undead.  Seeing her warriors and some commoners getting a little restless with nothing to do, Amastacia decided a great deal of them, if interested, might want to also train for charioteer fighting.  She invested a great deal of her adventuring money in purchasing horses and having chariots made.  

Another sector of her warriors began training in the art of siege, to better protect the keep once it is obtained.  Ballistae and catapults have interested Amastacia for a long time.  Her thought is "If you're going to battle, you might as well show up with big toys."  She has had a ballista built and will eventually have one heavy catapult and two light catapults built too.  The smallest sector of her troops are training on the aerial assault weapons.

Never shying away from magic and alchemy, Amastacia put her two head alchemist on making tanglefoot bags and Alchemist Fire for her troops. It appeared that the training and plans for future battles were going well.  The troops were getting a little anxious to use their improved skills.  Sensing the desire to go into battle, the group of young soldiers that were going to fight the undead began speaking of the need for even more soldiers to defend Gran March.  Some soldiers approached Amastacia with this idea.  Yet, another group of warriors told her of a job offer circulating around town.  The details were rather shady, but contact information to find out more about the job were easily available.  The three dwarfs who told her about the opportunity were on their way to find out more about the job, so she decided to wait until they returned to see if it sounded like something of interest to her party.

Her preliminary thoughts were to secure a percentage of the profits from this diamond mine, so that it would be a long-term, steady source of income to put into her troops and followers.  Also, the adventuring party that was in the Tomb of Horrors was having trouble finding diamonds to use to get res'd, so it would also be to the entire party's benefit to keep contacts in the diamond mine circle.  When her dwarf friends did not return, she started getting a little worried.  One of her followers, who had become friends with the dwarves, also expressed concern at them being away so long.  Amastacia decided to look into this matter herself. Using her connections and skills, she arranged a meeting with the mine owners.


----------



## James McMurray (Jul 13, 2002)

Amastacia sends word through the underlings that she would like to meet with the boss of the mine and see about perhaps helping them to get rolling. That evening, there is a knock at the door, and when Gundarag answers, he sees a small little gnome holding out a rolled up sheet of wax-sealed paper. “Fer m’lady Amatachia, sir.”

Gundarag reaches out to take it, and as he does, the little man disappears in a flash of light. Gundarag scratches his head and takes the paper to Amastacia, where he tells her how he got it.

Carefully unrolling it, Amastacia finds it is a hand drawn map of the jeweler’s district. One of the alleys is marked with an X, and the bottom of the map reads: 

“In the alley marked X, under a large dumpster, you will find another X, this one on the ground. Stand upon it facing due North, eyes closed. Spin three times counterclockwise, chanting “Erasmor” while doing so. Step through the doorway which appears, and we shall discuss things.

Any whom you bring with you are subject to the same terms as you. Do not share this map, nor make copies of it.”

Amastacia thinks she recognizes Erasmor as the Elven word for open, but then realizes that the Elven word for open is actually “Erasmeer.” Her bardic knowledge tells her that Elven as a language descended from many different ancient Fey (Faerie) languages.

She goes to tell Baird (head of her performing troupe) what is up, where she’s going, what time, and if she’s not back by the end of the day, he is to bring some fighters and come looking for them.  But, he is not to say a word of this to anyone, unless they come up missing.  She leaves him the two diamonds and tells him they are for getting them raised in case they die. 

She also gives him a sealed letter for the party members, in case something weird happens and they can’t be brought back to life.  Their “good gear” and such is being stored in a vault at the bank.  She has left the map information, their wills, and some money in the vault too.  William is the executor of their wills.  She leaves this legal mumbo jumbo with Veda, one of her attorneys. 

For the meeting, the two decide not to bring most of their good gear, in case it is an ambush, but also to not offend anyone by showing up fully prepared for combat to a meeting. Gundarag has a regular bastard sword at his side and a staff across his back.  He has a dagger as a hold out weapon inside his left boot.  He is wearing from his belt, a potion of jump, potion of spider climb, and potion of neutralize potion.  He is wearing his headband of intelligence and ring of sustenance.  Also the ring Amastacia gave him.

Amastacia is carrying a leather satchel, in it a vial of ink, a quill, two sheets of paper, and her mirror to add to charisma.  She has a staff strapped to her back and a punch dagger in each boot.  On her belt she is wearing a potion of spider climb, a potion of neutralize poison, a potion of jump, and a wand of cure light wounds.  She is wearing a ring of sustenance and a ring of featherfall.  She is also wearing her necklace that lets her speak to animals. They don’t want to have to use any of this gear, but carry it to be prepared.

Amastacia and Gundarag head into the alley. Everything is as described, and Gundarag moves the large dumpster aside. It slides soundlessly and almost effortlessly away. The underside of the bin is covered in fungus, except for a small section containing a small yellow X on the ground, faintly shimmering. As Amastacia moves up to it, Gundarag tells her, “I will go first. It might be a trap.”

He steps up and closes his eyes. As he begins to turn slowly and chant, Amastacia sees the mushroom and fungus under his feet melt away in a perfect circle around the X. As he completes his final spin, the ground before him opens up and a passageway appears. It leads off into a dimly lit area. With a look back at Amastacia, Gundarag steps through. When the passageway does not immediately seal up, Amastacia also steps through.

They walk about 25’ down a dark passageway. There is a brief flicker in the air, like a heat haze, and the tunnel ahead of them changes slightly. The walls are still cold gray stone, but they are now more worked, and dappled with tiny twinkling crystals.

The two move ahead around a bend to find the source of the light, a cozy torch-lit room with 5 chairs siting around a table. In one table sits a gnome. “Welcome to the entrance to our mine. I am Marco Davalia, and I thank you for responding to our requests for help. Allow me to explain our situation.”


----------



## James McMurray (Jul 14, 2002)

“A few years ago, me and my friends (who prefer to remain private) found a portal to another world. This world was seemingly composed entirely of rock and stone, except for the small cave where the portal opened to. This cave’s walls were literally covered in diamonds. We later found out that the portal we had found was a gateway to the Elemental Plane of Earth, where all things earthen are born.

Digging and shoveling, we quickly removed all of the diamonds from the outer wall. Although most of them shattered when brought out of the cave, several of them survived the trip. We used the profits from those to hire on crews to dig and supplies. After a few months, we had a thriving diamond mine.

Lately however, we have been unable to mine. One of the creatures native to the plane has decided to take our place for his lair. We have had run-ins with a few denizens before, but have been able to handle them ourselves up until now. This thing killed our guards with ease. We would like to hire you and anyone else you care to bring to chase off or kill this intruder.”

“Very interesting indeed.  What did “the thing” look like?  Or has anyone ever seen it and lived to tell about it?  What are the wounds like on the dead?  Or do they just disappear?  How long have you been battling with it?  What have you done so far to kill it (what has failed)?  Has it been immune to magic?  You understand I’d like to know as much as I can, so that we may combat it with more efficiency.

It was a large beast, easily 8 feet tall. The thing had a wide round body that looked to b made of rocks and stone. Around its body were three arms, each evenly spaced and ending in two-pronged claws. Between these arms were eyes, also evenly spaced. The creature’s top was a giant mouth, and it stood upon three fat legs like a tripod.

It burst forth from the walls to strike, and dove back in afterwards. Although a few of my men managed to hit it, their battle axes glanced off. One miner got in a lucky shot with a pick though, and the thing moved off. We evacuated after that, and have sent a couple of parties in to see if it still is there. There inability to return has made me certain that it is.

This, of course, means we are interested in the job.  But I would like a percentage of your profits from the mine, or a fair share of the diamonds.  I only ask this because I am certain my efficient and talented crew can overpower any beast that comes their way.  I am willing to commit quite a bit of manpower to this cause, so, you see, it is only fair I can promise my people something fair in return for what could cost them their lives.  I know your offering price is 10,000 gp, which I could see would be fair for adequate hunters, but my group is more than adequate—much more.  Plus, I have to consider that their assistance is also being requested by the Gran March to bring down the undead that have besieged the territory.  That mission would surely bring them fortune, as well as fame.  But, many of them have grown up here and made this town their home.  If there is anything they can do to further the wealth of the town and its prominence in the area, then they would make that a priority.  So, you see, it’s a matter of pride for their homeland and, well, to be quite honest, we both know good help does not come cheap.”

She smiles and leans forward, certain that a business man such as himself would understand such “propositions”.  “It would be most handy for you to make friends with the townspeople, as you will be doing much business here and getting workers for your mines from here.  Am I correct?”

She sits back and crosses her legs, looks rather casual, then continues “I, myself have learned the generosity among these people goes a long, long way to meeting mutual goals.  I have been helping them and they, in return, have been helping me.  They are an eager, kind lot of people, as I’m sure you’ll find out.”

This area is actually immaterial to our mine. Our offices are currently located here, as is the entranceway to our mine. However, we can easily relocate that. The area you are in now is nowhere near Lopolla. Indeed, it is not even in Ket. When you came down the passageway, you passed through a magical field which transported you here.

We did come to Lopolla as we believed it would be an excellent resource for workers. However, our time is growing short, as I believe the thing may be feeding upon our gems. Many of the creatures of that plane eat metals and gems, and I fear that our profits may be rapidly dwindling. If everything works out though, we will be getting workers from here as well. I would certainly prefer to have such a large trading city as an ally.

Amastacia inquires as to how many people have gone and no come back, to which Marco replies, “We have sent one group of our own in, three men whose job it was to scout, not combat the beast. In addition to their loss, there was the men who were I believe part of your band? Those three have also yet to return.”

“Well, m’lady, I certainly understand your position. We’re in a bit of a bind here. I can go as high as 20,000gp bounty on the beast, or a 5% share in mining profits. Of course, there is no way to know how destructive the creature has been to our seams, so it is possible that the 5% may not be an equal value.”


----------



## James McMurray (Jul 16, 2002)

Amastacia thinks about it for a moment and then decides to risk it. She tells Marco she will take the 5% interest in the mine, and he seems pleased. When he asks her if she will be able to leave immediately or will need more time to prepare, she tells him that she must bring more support, and will be back. He understands, and tells her that to leave, she must return to the entrance and repeat the entry ritual, this time chanting “Castolla,” a word which is unfamiliar to her.

She does so, and as the last spin is completed, the gateway reappears to reveal the dumpster yet again over the entryway. Gundarag moves up to slide it aside and the two step out into the warm Lopollan night air.

Heading back to their home, they stop along the way to speak with Algernon, Amastacia’s troop leader. He is delighted to be able to prove himself alongside Amastacia, and tells her that he has a friend at the temple of Pelor who may be willing to accompany them for a donation. When asked about a warrior priest, he says he does not know any.

The next day, Amastacia, Gundarag, and Algernon head to the temple of Heironious to try to find someone who will travel with them into the mine as a warrior priest. Amastacia and Gundarag’s fame has preceded them here, and the clergy are very welcoming. The temple’s high priest comes up, “Greetings heroes! I am Aelred, High Priest of Heironious, and I am very pleased to meet you. It is good to have two such brave warriors as yourself here in our temple. Especially given that your great victory in the arena was dedicated to Heironious himself. The Glory must be proud of your deeds. What can we do for you my friends?”

Amastacia explains her need for a priest to accompany them, and Aelred motions an acolyte forward. “Go get brothers Johan, Marcus, and Darren, as well as sister Cordelia.” Turning back to Amastacia, he continues, “we have several strong lads and lasses available for service. What pray tell will they be doing?”

“Your most honorable Aelred, well, as you know, the majority of our party is out fighting for the greater glory of Heironious in a battle with a demilich.  It is expected that once this demilich is destroyed, the undead that have besieged Gran March will subside.  Since I have been in town tending to new found followers of the Way of the Right, and my fellow-party members are abroad, it has come to my attention that an opportunity to forward the righteous work of your most honorable Heironious has fallen my way.  My fellow members have befallen some bad luck off and on in their travels and it seems their funds for getting resurrected have dwindled considerably.  

“In wondering what to do to help them, I came upon a job that has been advertised about town concerning a diamond mine.  Of course, this is in the utmost of confidence, as the boss of this job does not want too many details to be leaked to the public, but your discretion has never been questioned, so I’m sure it is safe to tell you.  It seems a beast of some sort has occupied the diamond mine and is killing off miners and hunters that are trying to either run it off or kill it.  Mind you, everyone I’ve spoken with in this organization has been gnomes, so I wonder if it’s just a case of the little workers being too small to handle this beast.  Irregardless, I feel for certain my husband, Gundarag, and our new friend Algernon can handle the situation.  But, is it not the most wise on  high that suggests prudence and caution?  This is where one of your brave and skilled clerics would be of assistance.  

“It is my intention to use my spells to bolster the strength and bravery of our crew.  Yet, I have been in enough situations to know that sometimes what seems easy proves to be quite a challenge.  We could use an extra pair of eyes for seeing, hands for swinging a sword, and legs for running, should things get out of hand.  The only reason I would like to have a cleric accompany us is to restore us in health enough to get out of there if things become overwhelming.  I trust the opinion of my husband, and, if upon encountering this beast, he does not think we can overpower it, then we will leave.  But given this much information, I believe we can give it a good fight.

“So, my overall intention is to either allow my fellow party members access to what gems may come our way from taking part in the operation.  The wealth would be useful in their endeavors.  If there is enough left over, I’d like to apply the funds towards the troops I have gathered here.  After this encounter, we are going to assist Gran March in its battles with the wretched undead.  Either way, I’m sure the greater good of Heironious will be secured in all instances.

“Your help in this endeavor would be most appreciated.  And, if it is not too much trouble, I am looking to get some spells cast on us that would also aide us in battle.”

“Very well spoken my dear. I am certain that one of our rank will be worthwhile to you. Of course, it is only fitting that the one who joins with you be paid, but I will leave it to you and he (or she) to discuss the terms of that. Ah, here they come now.”

The group turns to see the acolyte entering the chapel from a back door. Behind him walk four people, who each bow their heads to the High Priest the moment they see him. 

The first to enter is a large man. His arms are easily a match for Gundarag’s, and he has a massive sword at his side. Amastacia wonders at him for a moment, surprised that he does not wield a Longsword. Until now, every priest of Heironious she has seen has carried a blade forged to be as identical as possible to that carried by Glory himself. “This strapping lad is Johan.” Says Aelred. “A stronger arm I haven’t seen in these halls for years.” 

Johan looks to Amastacia and nods. “Hullo ma’am.” He drawls in a slow tongue.

The next person to enter is nowhere near as large. He is unarmed and unarmored, and his clothes and skin are dirty. “Forgive me your grace, I was called from the garden.” Looking to the group he says, “M’lords… M’lady.” His tone is a sharp contrast to his appearance, as the courtesy and respect it contains seems odd coming from one as disheveled as he appears.

“Marcus, I shall allow it to pass this time. But be sure that you will be removing all of the dirt from these halls before you do much else.” The words are disciplined and harsh, but he tone behind them carries a hint of laughter. “This is Marcus, our local vegetarian. He is a good lad and true.”

Following behind Marcus is a woman. She stands tall and proud, shining in her breastplate. “What is it you need of me Sir Aelred? My sword arm and heart stand ready to do battle.”

Aelred clucks his tongue reprovingly. “Sister Cordelia, always trying to prove herself. I fear she has taken the ratio of men to women here as an affront and strives daily to prove herself their better.”

The last figure to enter is a smallish dwarf. He wears the trappings of a smith, and his arms are black with soot. “Whatcha need sir? I got a lot of things going on in the foundry that need tendin’, so please don’t keep me long. All due respect of course to your eminence.”

Aelred interrupts, “Ah Darren, have no fear, the forge will do just fine without you around for a few days.” Darren’s eyes widen and Aelred quickly continues, “but that may not be necessary. These brave souls have come to us in search of a Questor. The terms ad conditions of that duty I leave to you to discuss.” Turning back to Amastacia he says, “My dear lady, I do wish I could stay longer, but this place never gives me too many moments to bask in beauty before things come up. I will hope to see you again soon once the selection is completed. Young Draven here will let me know if any of your magical requests are beyond the capabilities of these here.” That said, he takes his leave and heads towards the back door, leaving everyone standing around waiting for something to be said.

“Such a fine bunch, indeed!”  Amastacia motions for them to sit if they wish.  “Making a choice from this lot will be difficult.  Might I ask some questions of you, to further assist me in the task?”

All but Johan immediately nod agreement. Johann also nods moments later, apparently having decided that if it was ok with the other three, it was ok with him.

“Well, first let me tell you what is needed, what we will be facing, what would be expected from your assistance.  This might eliminate some of you from the cause at hand, which”  she pauses slightly “there is no shame in that.”  She stands and begins to tell them what she knows of the creature and the mine.  She does not tell them what deal has been struck with the gnome boss as far as money goes.

“So, now, has any of you fought anything similar?  Does anyone have a clue as to what this might be?  What is your background in beast-to-human fighting?”

Before the others can answer, Cordelia steps forward. “I have not fought one of these beasts before, nor have I heard of them. However, my sword arm stands ready to bring glory to Heironious. I have fought in the arena for two years, against foes both human and beast, and I will-” 

Before she can continue carrying on about her worth, Marcus interrupts. “Cordelia, your glorious skills are not in question, please let the rest of us unworties have our chance to speak as well.” Cordelia misses the sarcasm in his voice completely, and nods. Marcus continues, “Perhaps Darren would care to speak now, as he is always hard pressed in the forge, and probably wants to get back there.”

“Right ye are lad,” Darren replies. “Folks, I’m as good as they come, but I hope you’ll understand if I excuse myself for business. We’ve got a large order coming due soon and if the Copper district’s temple doesn’t get their steel, there’ll be Hades to pay. Of course, if you think my rejection o’ yer offer is in any way due to fear, just say so now and I’ll prove you wrong in a heartbeat.” That said, he again cedes the floor to Marcus.


----------



## James McMurray (Jul 18, 2002)

Marcus continues, “This large fellow here is Johann. He doesn’t speak much, preferring to ponder the imponderables you might say. He’s a damned fine man though, and many’s the time I’ve been happy to have him at my back in the arena. If it’s a battle you’re aching for, his blade bites the deepest.” Johann smiles dimly at the compliment, and his hand drops to his hilt.

“Myself, I’m just your average faithful servant of Heironious. I have been in the arena for a couple of years myself, and my faith is strong. If it is Heironious’ will that I accompany you, then so be it. If not, I am happy to have met you and wish you great luck on your Quest.”

Amastacia, feeling that the description given by the miner may point to piercing weapons as being more effective against the beast, asks the group if any of them are proficient in piercing weapons.

Cordelia speaks up, “All of us have been trained in the use of daggers and spears of course, in order to bring more glory to Heironious.”

Marcus follows her statement up with, “If it is a weapon master you desire, I would suggest brother Johann. He was with a fighter in the arena before he found his way into Heironious’ household, and has been trained in just about every weapon under the sun. 

Johann nods his agreement, and says slowly and carefully, “I prefer my sword though. I can fight with anything you put in front of me.”

“Well, that is a great bit of valuable information.  Again, let me say this is such a difficult decision, as I find you all so qualified, as well as personable.  May I say, if we do not do business together on this quest, I would like it if we could call upon each other, as acquaintances, perhaps on our way to becoming friends.  I have social gatherings from time to time with my people and I would be more than happy to have representatives of The Utmost Glorious in contact with my people.  That reminds me, I need to check with them and see what alignments they are.  I fear many of them a just floundering in life, lacking a higher connection.”

She pauses for a moment and smiles at each one.  “Now comes the bottom line, we must discuss what you want in return for your services.  Please don’t be shy about it and don’t feel I will make my choice on that bit of information alone.  If that were the case, I would have asked about this first.”  She looks a bit concerned about privacy, then reaches into her satchel.  She takes out a quill, dabs it in some ink, unrolls a small piece of scrap parchment, and asks each one of the clerics to write down what they would like in return for their services.  She rips the parchment in three and hands each one a slip, then returns to sitting with Gundarag until they have made their requests.

Johann looks very distressed, then Marcus whispers in his ear. Marcus excuses them and takes Johann aside (behind a pew). While they whisper quietly between themselves, Cordelia quickly writes and returns the paper.

2,800 gold pieces. Half now followed by half after the mission is completed. Should I fall yet the mission still succeeds, the remainder of my fee is to be delivered to the temple.

Cordelia

Marcus and Johann return. Marcus nods to Johann, who hands his paper to Amastacia.

I would like for Heironious’ name to be glorified. In order to draw more people to his name, 2,000gp should be donated to the Temple of Heironious for temple beautification and charity.

<the handwriting between signature and offer is undoubtedly different>

Johann

Marcus then hands his paper to Amastacia.

If it is the will of Heironious, it shall be done. You will choose me if he wishes it to be so. As such, I leave it to your good graces as a peer of the realm to determine, after the deeds are done, what value they held for you.

Marcus Stromgard


----------



## James McMurray (Jul 19, 2002)

Surprised and pleased at the generous offers, Amastacia hands Cordelia 100 gp “My sister, you are most blessed by the Almighty Himself.  Your enthusiasm and zealousness for the cause is too much for me to take from the temple.  I can assuredly say things would not be the same here without you.  It is with painstaking regret that I must tell you I cannot be responsible for taking a great one, as yourself, from the cause of Heironious’ great work He has in store for you, here, in town.  I feel strongly about this, and I hope you don’t take it as an insult.  It is not that I don’t feel certain you can handle the job, with ease, I’m sure, but, well, time will show us what I feel to be certain.  It’s just not the right job for you at this time.  Should, however, such services be requested in the future, I will look for you, if you’ll have me.  I am completely impressed with, not only your zest for life, but your astounding presence as well.  I wish you clarity, peace, and love in your future endeavors.”  She embraces Cordelia briefly, and gives her a big smile.

Cordelia smiles briefly, nods to Amastacia, and turns away. As she leaves, she mumbles something under her breath, but it is impossible to make out what it is or even the tone.

“Gentlemen, now my proposition for you two.  I simply can’t decide between the two of you.  How would you both like to go on the quest?  I’d pay handsomely to have both of your skilled services.”  She pauses for their reply.

Marcus claps Johann on the back. “Ah my brother, into the breach together again it would seem. I’ll be glad to have you at my side! When do we leave m’lady?”

Johann smiles a big smile and lets out a deep laugh. “I like that idea.”

Pleased that they have accepted the offer, Amastacia replies “I have to see about getting some offensive spells cast upon ourselves.  And, well, I don’t want to be the ONLY one running the show.  Have you two any thoughts or feelings about how we may go about besting this beast?”

Johann just pats his greatsword, while Marcus speaks up, “Given our limited information, all I can suggest we do is hit it hard and fast. Perhaps we should figure out a way to prevent it from fleeing back into the walls, be it nets, tanglefoot bags, magic, or whatever.”

“The reason we need two clerics, you see, is actually due to my husband and myself and the way we love one another.”  Both clerics look perplexed.  “Normally, I believe just he and I and Algernon would go into the mine and take on the monster, but I am a bit hampered—but in a good way.  Well,” she tuns to Algernon.  “No one else in the group knows this, because I don’t want them making an fuss, so please keep it this way, but, Gundarag and I are to have a baby.  So, I can’t very well go traipsing off after a beast and get myself killed, now can I?  So, since I can’t be in close range to help heal my husband of his battle wounds, I would like a cleric to work and fight with him to at least keep us alive enough to get out of the mine if we feel we are being overpowered.  And, my husband does not want me left without defense and a companion while in battle, so he is insisting that I, too, have a person cleric for protection.  It’s actually quite sweet now that I think of it.”  The men in the room aren’t as touched by the sentiment, but they get the idea.  “So, being a bard who can work to strengthen the confidence of the fighters and cast spells that will hopefully hit the monster, I have to be within that distance, but not too close as to get in trouble, at least I hope.”  She realizes she’s rambling again and the men are starting to get restless. 

Johann looks a bit confused, then speaks up. “I am not a cleric ma’am. I will understand if my work here is no longer desired. However, I am a true warrior of Heironious, and he has gifted my sword arm and my heart with his strength.”

Marcus adds to that, “m’lady, good Johann here is a paladin, the embodiment of Heironious’ wrath here on Oerth. Shall I go and retrieve Cordelia, or will he still be required of you?” Amastacia thinks about it for a moment, and remembers Kargur’s paladin abilities. He was nowhere near as accomplished a healer as William, but his skills were often up to the task. To compliment that, he had a strong arm that easily felled many a foe.

Amastacia thinks for a moment, but only to entertain the crowd.  She has known from the moment the fighters stepped into the room what she would like to do.  With a smile, she replies, “Johann, I have known from the moment you came into the room that we were going to be great friends and have AT LEAST this great adventure together.  Please, don’t think for a moment that I would rather have anyone else with us.”  She turns to Marcus, “I have a great knack about people.  Sometimes, when I meet them, I just immediately know if we are going to get along or not.  In this case, we are all going to get along just fine.  I have a very good friend who is a paladin and he is not only an exceptional fighter, but he also has some powers of healing.  Is it safe to assume, Johann, that you are of equal talent?”

“If you mean Kargur from the arena, I don’t think I am yet at his level of oneness with the Glory. I try for that.” Johann replies. The modesty in his voice is obviously sincere.

Gundarag speaks up, “Let’s get our plan in action so we can smash the beast!”  Now, the other men smile and look excited.  “What time is it?” he asks Amastacia, not sure if they should leave today or wait and leave the next morning.

It is getting fairly late, as the messenger did not arrive until that evening and the two heroes set out immediately. As such, Amastacia elects to wait until the next day before leaving. Before leaving, she tells Marcus to prepare enhancement spells, as she will sing them a song of the gods, and allow him to regain his spells for the day. He seems amazed that such a thing is possible, but agrees.


----------



## Krellic (Jul 20, 2002)

Hmmm, different yet intriguing, nice to see what else is going on in the TOH universe.  Single character play has been one of my favourites, a great way to REALLY get role-playing!


----------



## James McMurray (Jul 22, 2002)

The next morning, Amastacia, Gundarag, and Algernon head back to the Temple. There they meet up with Marcus and Johann. Marcus enhances peoples’ weapons and shields, and grants several people ability enhancement spells as well. Amastacia then sings her song of the gods, and Marcus’ heart swells as her tune opens a hole in the sky above them. The voices of singing angels calling out to him rejuvenate his mind and soul, and he immediately drops into reverent prayer. Amastacia also hires a few acolytes to cast endure elements, protecting every party member from the full gamut of elements. She also casts cat’s grace on everyone but herself. Finally, she requests the group hand her their arrows and bolts, which she makes keen.

As he completes his prayers, the group gathers up their things, bringng along spears to assail the creature with. The party heads to the alley, and Marcus and Johann look on as Amastacia performs the entrance ritual again. Inside, they meet with the gnome, who leads them beyond the meeting room to another side passage. Although it appears to be a dead end, he tells them to walk straight forward. As Gundarag leads the way, he disappears. The remainder of the group follow through the teleportational portal, and find themselves in an empty mining tunnel, with Gundarag’s flaming sword and Amastacia’s hooded lantern to lead the way.

Marcus casts shield other on Amastacia and the party heads down the passageway. Passing through a large central chamber, the group heads down a side passage, where Johann spots a body around a corner. Algernon investigates, and finds the bodies of Amastacia’s friends who had previously hired on. Vowing to return to them when the job is done, the group marches onward.

They do not have far to go, as only a few feet down the hallway, the beast leaps out at them. It tears a large chunk out of Marcus, who wobbles but does not fall. Algernon’s return strike pierces the thing deeply, and Gundarag also manages to strike it hard. Amastacia moves away, and the thing bites at her as she passes, hitting hard, but harming both her and Marcus due to his spells.

Johann steps forward with his spear, as the thing mauls Algernon. Amastacia, having gotten past the thing, hastes Gundarag, who lays into the beast with abandon, his barbarian rage at the site of his wife’s blood driving it back and finally felling it.

As the group recovers, Johann heals Algernon, and Amastacia heals Gundarag. Marcus’s healing magic fixes Amastacia. A thorough search of the mine reveals no more of the things, and the group returns to the entryway to inform the gnome that all has gone well. He is greatly pleased, and promises to begin sending Amastacia her share as soon as the place is back up and running, which he feels should be within a week at the latest.


----------

